# switch panel



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi ..on my sundance 630l the switch panel in the center [off]
position [ 1st switch] switch between leisure battery and cab battery is that right :?: so can run on cab battery has well! :wink:

ray


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I tink you will find its an "either or"" switch not an "as well switch"
Geo


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Ray, some bright spark at B'hills told us on the 'handover' to leave the switch in the central position.... yeah.. right, no charge to the leisure battery!!!!

It's a simple rocker switch, leisure or veh battery... use the latter only if Des Parrot ... I prefer to have a veh that starts :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am hoping you really mean "use the latter" if des parrot.


cabby.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks Cabby, I've amended the posting

Pineau des Charente has a lot to answer for :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sng said:


> Ray, some bright spark at B'hills told us on the 'handover' to leave the switch in the central position.... yeah.. right, no charge to the leaisure battery!!!!
> 
> It's a simple rocker switch, leisure or veh battery... use the latter only if Des Parrot ... I prefer to have a veh that starts :wink:


hi yes has i thought just wanted to be confirmed :roll: anyway 
cheers :wink:

ray


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

to clarify: leave the switch in the leisure battery position whilst on hook up on site or at home...

Unless, of course, you know otherwise....


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sng said:


> to clarify: leave the switch in the leisure battery position whilst on hook up on site or at home...
> 
> Unless, of course, you know otherwise....


hi 
has your bessy the same switch unit ? [answer yes]

ray


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*picture*

hi a picture speaks a thousand words

ray


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Nope! Unfortunately I don't have the wherewithall to take a pic of mine at present...

I think the handbook shows both types...


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi again

The switch you refer to is for selection of power from each battery, when it is in the centre position the 12v power is off, if the mains charger is on it will supply 12v to the caravan electrics but not to the batteries.

Switch the switch down and the leisure battery is utilised if the mains charger is on the leisure battery also charges.

In the up position it uses the vehicle battery to supply 12v power if the mains charger is on it will charge the vehicle battery

hope this helps

nick


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

motorhomenicky said:


> Hi again
> 
> The switch you refer to is for selection of power from each battery, when it is in the centre position the 12v power is off, if the mains charger is on it will supply 12v to the caravan electrics but not to the batteries.
> 
> ...


thanks for that motorhomenicky
totally clear ta!

ray


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you do for what ever reason, when on a hook up, decide to run with the switch in the center position just be aware that the charger/power unit can only supply around 10 amps of power..... I remember getting a desperate phonecall on my mobile from a newby motorhoming friend who late one evening had no power available... he had the switch in the center position and had overloaded the charger/ power unit .... in doing so he had blown the supply fuse to the charger/power unit and was left in the dark. 

The switch needs to be in the down position when on a hook up and you are running all the available services. If you draw more than the power unit can supply the leisure battery makes up the difference... ( over simplified but I am sure you can see what I mean)


mike


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

motorhomenicky said:


> Hi again
> 
> In the up position it uses the vehicle battery to supply 12v power if the mains charger is on it will charge the vehicle battery
> 
> ...


I am ashamed  to admit that I did not know I could charge the vehicle battery up in this way; Thanks Nick this could be a lifesaver.

This leads me on to a supplementary question, I always leave this switch in the vehicle or habitation setting in order to have somewhere for the solar panel to discharge to, but should I inadvertantly select the centre setting so the solar panel is isolated will this cause any problems to this or it's control unit?

What happens to the surplus electricity, does it spill over the edge and set up electrolytic corrosion in the chassis? 8O 

In case I don't post any more today, Happy New year to all and many miles of trouble-free MHing


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Steptoe

It is most likely that the solar panel is fitted directly to the leisure battery via the regulator which prevents overcharging, a battery mate will divert any additional surplus power to the vehicle battery, the panel switch will most likely have no effect unless the solar panel has been wired direct to this, but this is unlikely


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I am now very confused. I always leave this switch in the centre position unless cab lights are needed (a) when travelling and (b) when stopped but not hooked up. At night we have so far always used campsites hook up. When hooked up, I leave the switch in centre "off" position. When parked at house all winter I leave switch "off". Both batteries seem to be fine at moment.

what should I be doing?

IH


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry....I'm now completely Lost........For the last 2 years.......on the advice of someone (cant remember but probably not on here) When on hook up I leave that switch in the central (off) position, charger on and powering 12v from the charger. No one ever said that the battery wasnt charging in this position. neither did the say that the vehicle battery could be charged from here......Is everyone sure that this is the case with all units whatever make?


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger my switch panel in my bessie is the same as sarumans,my batt switch has to be down ie leisure batt when on hookup the up position is only for charging engine batt or using engine batt for 12 volt habitation use i hope this explanation makes sense if not pm me.

Dave


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 630l and as far as i am aware the down position is to charge the leisure battery but the up position does not charge the vehicle battery it just uses it for power in an emergency ?

I stand to be corrected though !, and will have a battery trickle charger for sale if this is the case.


Chris


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

hi all according to the handbook page 36 "to charge either battery, position the battery selector switch to the appropriate position on the distribution panel" so it charges both batteries depending which one is selected if in neutral position no batteries are charged as i found out last week.

Martyn


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope this isn't going to add confusion, but when we picked up our Bessie (which has a similar, but not identical switch between batteries) the guy told us to use the centre position when driving, switch it to habitation battery on site (and with charger on when on hook-up).

The cab battery position runs all the 12v stuff off the cab, and if the charger is on it charges that one too. We only use that one at home to keep the cab battery nicely charged ready for the next journey.

If on hook up, he advised against leaving the switch in the central position for a reason which seemed valid at the time but escapes me now. Maybe something about the voltage not being stable.

Followed all that advice and both batteries are still fine and no bothers at all.


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

have owned 630L for 3 years and this is what i got told and worked,

Switch in central position ( off) BOTH batteries charging when driving or hook up

Switch down leisure battery only charging

Switch up only cab battery charging


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All My 590 RS definitely does not charge either battery when on hook up and the switch is in the centre position. If you place a volt meter on the batteries and operate the switch to select leisure or vehicle battery when on hook up you can see the increase in voltage to approx 13.5 volts when the switch is central you see battery voltage 12.5 volts.

My panel is the same as the one shown in the picture earlier in the thread.

Martyn


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I Have now consulted the oracle (handbook) for my Plug in systems PMS3 Power management system.

It says "WHEN ON VAN, ALL 12V CIRCUITS ARE POWERED FROM LEISURE BATTERY. IF YOU SWITCH THE CHARGER ON, THE BATTERY WILL BE CHARGED FROM THE CHARGER UNIT."

"WHEN IN OFF POSITION, THE POWRE TO ALL DC POWER UNITS IS ISOLATED (USE THIS POSITION FOR TRAVELLING)

CAR (ENGINE BATTERY) "THE SWITCH CAN BE PUT IN THIS POSITION SHOULD THE LEISURE BATTERY BECOME DISCHARGED AND THERE IS NO 240V SUPPLY AVAILABLE. POWER WILL THEN BE DRAWN FRON THE ENGINE BATTERY".


The noteable parts of this are that no mention is made about charging to engine battery or that the battery would be charged if in off position.


----------

